# Manor Farm, Stoke D'Abernon Cobham



## Archie07 (14 October 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience of Manor Farm in Stoke D'Abernon, any thoughts good or bad welcome please!

Thanks


----------



## Suenomel (17 October 2014)

my friend is stabled there. She likes it although I wouldnt go there. The school is really nice and big (i think it is 50x20). there are also some jumps but not sure if they are personal ones or yard ones. 

the turnout is ok although on the small side, and the yard manager doesn't live on site nor is there someone there 24/7. They also seem to be extremely money driven, maybe too much but this is my personal opinion. 

On the practical side, i find their electric gate daunting. I am not really keen on getting out of the yard on a 40miles an hour road with poor visibility when towing. 

But the best would be for you to arrange a viewing as you may really like it


----------

